# NEED HELP IN THE NORTHWEST. PLEASE



## Gini (Jun 14, 2008)

*[SIZE=14pt]Annabell's owner has changed her mind for now. She will call in a few days to let me know what she is going to do. Sometimes it is best for an owner to think about what they are doing so they don't regret it later. Thank you to all that have come forward to help.







[/SIZE]*

You all are the "BEST"!!


----------



## Keri (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope someone can help her. Too bad she isn't closer to Utah.


----------



## jayne (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Gini,

I sent you a nice long email yesterday as soon as I saw the posting, but now I look in my sent PM folder and it's not there, so I'm not sure it even went out to you! Boo hoo!!

Anyway, I am about an hour north of Seattle, and would love to get little miss attitude here and teach her to be a good citizen. I have all the appropriate references, a nice little farmette with 6 other horses and a cozy stall for her at night. I could teach her to respect humans, and my 18 year old mini mare will be happy to teach her to be respectful of her elders too! And I have a little gelding who would love to play with her all day long and get her good and tired out.

The only downside is that while I do have space for her now, in the fall when it starts raining, my stalls will be full again. Also, since I really don't DO anything with mine other than just have them as pets, it would be better for her to move on to a family who actually would give her a job when she is old enough.

So, anyway, if you haven't already had anyone speak up for this little lady, I would be happy to let her come to Jayne's Mini Camp for young ladies needing lessons in good behavior!

Jayne Stallons

Arlington, WA


----------

